
European Union needs China like Internet Firewall says a EU policy paper - darshansavla
https://androidrookies.com/european-union-needs-china-like-internet-firewall-says-a-eu-policy-paper/
======
amadeuspagel
This article is mostly based on this quote:

> 5.1. European Cloud / European Internet

> The EU should include an action plan for a digital cloud – a European
> Internet – in the DSA. This European Cloud would foster a European digital
> ecosystem based on data and innovation. It would drive competition and set
> standards. Foreign web services could become part of such a digital
> ecosystem but must adhere to the rules and standards of the EU – such as
> democratic values, data protection, data accessibility, transparency and
> user friendliness.

> Technologically, it would require a top-level infrastructure, high-speed 5G
> or a 6G data network and a firewall. Setting up such a network would promote
> many European companies and therefore boost business and drive innovation.

> Like the Chinese firewall, this European internet would block off services
> that condone or support unlawful conduct from third party countries.

Source:
[https://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/STUD/2020/6487...](https://www.europarl.europa.eu/RegData/etudes/STUD/2020/648784/IPOL_STU\(2020\)648784_EN.pdf)

Maybe the link could be changed to that, as I suspect the tone and style of
that website is offputting for many people.

------
thePunisher
I have already predicted that all the large markets (North America, Europe,
China and India) will essentially close themselves off because they want to
become self-sufficient in all aspects, including internet platforms.

Only North America and Europe will allow (limited) access to each other's
markets because of the historical ties.

